# Boat for sale :-)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll need plenty of dosh


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only 19,000 tons. Most cross channel ferries are more than that.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only 19,000 tons. Most cross channel ferries are more than that.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has bid on it, did anyone watch the recent series on her.


----------

